# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Lẩu Nấm Chay An Nhiên - Lẩu nấm chay An Nhiên

## nguyetnt

Ăn chay ngoài việc bảo vệ sức khỏe, giảm nguy cơ ngộ độc, người ta ăn chay còn là để gìn giữ môi trường sống. Vì thế, ăn chay đã và đang trở thành một phong trào và được khuyến khích khá mạnh mẽ ở khắp nơi trên thế giới.

Một nguyên liệu phổ biến nhất trong việc chế biến các món ăn chay là: Nấm. Từ nhiều loại nấm như: nấm đông cô, nấm rơm, nấm bào ngư, nấm kim châm, …, bạn có thể chế biến nhiều món ăn đa dạng và phong phú khác nhau cho bữa ăn hằng ngày của mình. 
Các thành phần dinh dưỡng tự nhiên có trong các loại nấm ăn không những giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng cho cơ thể, chống lão hóa mà chúng còn giống với thành phần của các chất chống ung thư. Các nhà khoa học thuộc hiệp hội chống ung thư Mỹ đã nghiên cứu và chỉ ra rằng: Sử dụng nấm thường xuyên trong các bữa ăn hàng ngày sẽ giúp ngăn ngừa các bệnh ung thư một cách hiệu quả, đặc biệt là ung thư vú và ung thư tiền liệt tuyến. 

Sử dụng nguồn nguyên liệu quý giá từ nấm trong thiên nhiên để chế biến nên nhiều món ăn ngon, nhà hàng Lẩu Nấm Chay An Nhiên sẽ mang lại cho bạn một khám phá mới về nền ẩm thực chay phong phú này. Lẩu nấm chay với nước dùng có vị ngọt thanh được nấu từ các loại rau, củ, quả, dùng chung với các loại nấm và rau xanh, tạo nên một món ăn độc đáo mà vẫn đảm bảo yếu tố đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng. 
Ngoài lẩu nấm chay đặc biệt, nhà hàng An Nhiên còn phục vụ nhiều món ăn độc đáo khác như: chả cá Lã Vọng An Nhiên, lẩu cháo nấm, mì nấm xá xíu chay Quảng Đông, phở áp chảo nấm, hủ tiếu Nam Vang chay, hủ tiếu sa tế Mỹ Tho chay, cơm niêu An Nhiên, …cùng nhiều các món ăn khác, mang lại cho bạn một trải nghiệm mới về văn hóa chay. Đặc biệt, các món chay ở An Nhiên cam kết không sử dụng bột ngọt, nguyên liệu chế biến tươi xanh, vệ sinh, không hóa chất độc hại nhằm bảo đảm an toàn sức khỏe cho quý thực khách. 
Mong muốn mang lại cho thực khách một bữa ăn thanh tịnh và ấm cúng, bên cạnh những món ăn ngon, nhà hàng còn có một có không gian yên tĩnh, trang nhã, ấm cúng, thích hợp cho những buổi chiêu đãi thân mật, gia đình. Từ trang trí nội thất, bàn ăn, kệ sách cho đến màu sắc,… tất cả đều được nhà hàng chăm chút kỹ lưỡng nhằm mang lại cảm giác dễ chịu và thư giãn trong từng bữa ăn.
Bên cạnh đó, nhà hàng còn có phục vụ độc tấu đàn tranh vào thứ 7 và chúa nhật hàng tuần, lúc 7pm--9pm 

Hệ thống nhà hàng: 

- An Nhiên 1: 8A-10 Phạm Ngũ Lão, P.3, Q. Gò Vấp, TP.Hồ Chí Minh. 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến nhà hàng Lẩu nấm chay An Nhiên 1_
ĐT: 39 890 942 Handphone: 090 669 7197 

- An Nhiên 2: 94 Nguyễn Văn Thủ, P. ĐaKao, Q.1, TP. Hồ Chí Minh. 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến nhà Hàng Lẩu Nấm Chay An Nhiên 2_
ĐT: 39 101129 Handphone: 090 843 2903 

- An Nhiên 3: 16 Lê Ngô Cát, P7, Q3, TP.HCM 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến nhà hàng Lẩu Nấm Chay An Nhiên 3_
ĐT:39 300 036 Handphone: 01698 681 255 


Cùng khám phá* các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## dung89

Món cuối là món gì thế kia nhỉ

----------

